# la studentessa che Lei ha conosciuto



## Mariana_ñ4

Cuál frase es correcta?

sono la studentessa messicana a chi Lei ha conosciuta...

o

sono la studentessa messicana a chi Lei ha conosciuto...

Grazie mille,

Mariana


----------



## Cristina.

Sono la studentessa messicana che Lei ha conosciuto (conoscere qualcuno)
Non mi suona bene, io invece direi: sono una studentessa messicana e ci conosciamo da...


----------



## Mariana_ñ4

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Oluja

Cristina. said:


> Sono la studentessa messicana che Lei ha conosciuto (conoscere qualcuno)
> Non mi suona bene, io invece direi: sono una studentessa messicana e ci conosciamo da...


 
Secondo me la prima opzione è correttissima, ma anche la seconda va bene.


----------



## Mariana_ñ4

Grazie tutte due!


----------



## sabrinita85

Mariana_ñ4 said:


> Cuál frase es correcta?
> 
> sono la studentessa messicana a chi Lei ha conosciuta... *SCORRETTISSIMA*
> 
> o
> 
> sono la studentessa messicana *che *(Lei) ha conosciuto... *CORRETTA*
> 
> Grazie mille,
> 
> Mariana


Chao! 

PD: brava Cristi.


----------



## Cristina.

Oluja said:


> Secondo me la prima opzione è correttissima, ma anche la seconda va bene.


Ho detto che non mi suona bene, non che sia scorretta.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cristina. said:


> Ho detto che non mi suona bene, non che sia scorretta.



Invece io direi che è proprio scorretta


----------



## Cristina.

Argggg, voi italiani mi inducete in errore, Sabri y Oluja dicono che è corretta.
Ahhhh, avevo ragione io quando dicevo che non mi suonava bene. Non vi mettete d'accordo! Mi state facendo impazzire!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Facciamo un po' d'ordine allora, perché mi pare che tutti si stiano riferendo a frasi diverse in post diversi:


Mariana_ñ4 said:


> sono la studentessa messicana a chi Lei ha conosciuta...
> sono la studentessa messicana a chi Lei ha conosciuto...


Corretta: _sono la studentessa messicana che _[_Lei_]_ ha conosciuto._



Cristina. said:


> Sono la studentessa messicana che Lei ha conosciuto
> sono una studentessa messicana e ci conosciamo da...


Do ragione a Cristina sul fatto che in questa situazione userei _conoscere _al plurale invece che al singolare:
_Sono una studentessa messicana; ci siamo conosciuti il tale giorno nel tale posto._


----------



## sabrinita85

Cristina. said:


> Argggg, voi italiani mi inducete in errore, Sabri y Oluja dicono che è scorretta.
> Ahhhh, avevo ragione io quando dicevo che non mi suonava bene. Non vi mettete d'accordo! Mi state facendo impazzire!


E perché non ci chiariamo su qual è la prima, jeje.
La prima di Mariana è scorretta.
La prima tua no.


----------



## Oluja

Cristina. said:


> Ho detto che non mi suona bene, non che sia scorretta.


Ya, pero decir que algo no te suena bien es como decir que está medio malo ¿no? 
De toda forma la segunda opción que escribiste es también correcta y fue buena idea sugerírsela a Mariana


----------



## housecameron

Scusate 

_Sono la studentessa messicana che ha conosciuto .... _(suona benissimo, tra l'altro)
e
_Sono una studentessa messicana; ci siamo conosciuti il ..._

non sono assolutamente intercambiabili.

_La *=*_ articolo determinativo = lei sola, ben precisa
_Una* =*_ articolo indeterminativo = una delle tante studentesse messicane

Mi pare di capire che fosse l'unica studentessa messicana, o comunque quella che X ha conosciuto, altrimenti avrebbe impostato la frase in modo diverso.

Se così non fosse, potrebbe dire:
_Sono una delle studentesse messicane che ha conosciuto il...._

Ciao!
P.S. al momento non sono in grado di tradurre _velocemente _ quanto sopra in spagnolo.


----------



## Oluja

housecameron said:


> Scusate
> 
> _Sono la studentessa messicana che ha conosciuto .... _(suona benissimo, tra l'altro)
> e
> _Sono una studentessa messicana; ci siamo conosciuti il ..._
> 
> non sono assolutamente intercambiabili.
> 
> _La *=*_ articolo determinativo = lei sola, ben precisa
> _Una* =*_ articolo indeterminativo = una delle tante studentesse messicane
> 
> Mi pare di capire che fosse l'unica studentessa messicana, o comunque quella che X ha conosciuto, altrimenti avrebbe impostato la frase in modo diverso.
> 
> Se così non fosse, potrebbe dire:
> _Sono una delle studentesse messicane che ha conosciuto il...._
> 
> Ciao!
> P.S. al momento non sono in grado di tradurre _velocemente _ quanto sopra in spagnolo.


 
Condivido la tua osservazione; in un contesto vago direi che si possono usare entrambe, ma di certo se si vuol entrare nello specifico è verissimo ciò che hai scritto.


----------

